# nibbling his feet and nails



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson has started nibbling his feet and nails. I've started to spray them with a chew deterrent to stop them biting themselves. I'm worried as I know this can become a habit.
Do you think it's because he's wearing his onesie and a bit out of sorts with not being able to lick his bits? Could it be a frustration thing? 
Any advice to help stop it would be really appreciated.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have noticed over the months that Jake tends to lick and scratch when he is stressed or bored. That could be it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is is 15 months and has started doing this too. Our friends labradoodle has always chewed his nails. I wouldnt be concerned unless he is licking/chewing at his pads or between his toes, could be a sign of irritation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter often chews his paws. I assume its like someone biting their nails as he seems to do it when he is bored. I usually give him something else to chew instead.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

there are also alot of allergens around this time of year, and his paws could be itchy...if lady gets a little wet after a grass walk she does this, or if the hair on her paws is too long.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I gave him a foot bath and lots of bits of dirt came out from in between his pads, he hasn't messed with them since so I think they were feeling a bit irritated. All that curly fur keeps the dirt trapped I think!


----------

